# I'm new, my story.



## tania1970 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello

I am new to this site and would like to hear from anyone who may have been in the same situation.

My story is not a simple story. I have had 2 miscarriages, 1 with my previous partner and the other with my husband. The 2nd miscarriage happened in 2003 and we have been trying since then. I had a series of tests only to discover that all was well with me. My husband had a sperm test and we were informed that he too was ok. I went on to have scans, X-rays and other such like examinations where I was told I may have a split womb. This came as a shock to me only to then be told that again all was well and that my womb was normal. My husband then had another sperm analysis and we were informed he had anti bodies in his sperm and that IVF with ICSI would be our only option. My FSH levels were low (3) in February 2006 but they were not checked again before my first IVF cycle which was in October. We were lucky to have been given funding by the PCT for this cycle. This was abandoned after 2 weeks-only 1 follicle present-we opted to pay for the drugs we had used up to date to enable us to use the PCT funding for our 2nd attempt. My FSH levels had risen to 18 in December, 14 in January and 11.5 in February which was when were called in for our 2nd IVF attempt. This too was abandoned after 1 week, 3 follicles this time with only 1 good quality. We were advised at this stage that due to my FSH levels our only option would be egg donation as the problem was now with me. This was a shock to say the least and something we had not considered at all. 

It is very difficult, a rollercoaster would be the correct way to describe my feelings. We have not told anyone of our situation, perhaps we are in denial. We are still quite hopeful that the Doctors may have made a mistake as there have been quite a number of mixups with results and diagnosis in the past. I am currently having acupuncture to balance my hormones which seems to be helping as my periods have been regular for 3 months now, (they were always regular prior to IVF treatment). I am awaiting a reply from the PCT to see if we can make another attempt at IVF as we feel quite cheated not having had the full treatment. We have also asked for a couple of misunderstandings to be cleared up, namely...why we were told by the Doctor we would only be able to have 2 attempts at IVF. To be constantly asked by people if we are going to have children is also a difficult one to deal with and I am now at the stage where I feel I want to reply with 'we can't have children' just to stop the constant questions. 

Sorry if this is very long and winded but as you can gather things have not been straight forward. To be told I will never have a baby of my own has been quite a shock having come from a family of women who have all had children in there 40's without any problems. I am 37 and my husband is 33. 

Since then things have changed somewhat, I am currently at the 2 week wait stage.  We changed clinics, now under the very good Mr Tarranissi and we sought advice from the Zita West clinic.  We changed our eating habits, took lots of supplements, had hypnotherapy and acupuncture too.  After 4 months my FSH levels dropped to 10.6 and I was immediately put on the short protocol with alot of very high dosage drugs.  I had 6 follicles 2 of which were very good sizes but alas only 1 egg came out.  This to our surprise fertilised with ICSI, we were over the moon.  On Thursday my embryo was put back in (day 3, 6 cells but heavy fragmentation).  We are now on the edge of our seats and praying that it will work and we will finally be a Mummy and Daddy, fingers crossed.  The point is I am glad we did not give up and if this does not work this time, we will go again.  We feel the way we were treated by our previous clinic was appalling and we can not sing the praises enough at the way the ARGC is run. 

We will know the result on Monday, 6 days to go.

Tania x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Tania,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site    I am sorry that I can't help with your questions as I have not been through the same but there will be plenty on here who will be able to help.  Good luck for test day keeping my fingers crossed that your dream of being a mummy comes true.     

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Tania,

God you have been through a lot. I wish you   and that your dream comes true very very soon.
We have just begun the investigation stage. Please keep us posted. There are so my links you can use on FF and many friends to make.



Lots of love Emma x x x x

Good luck for Monday. (((hugs)))


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Tania 
Welcome to FF  

Wow, what an amazing story you have both been through. I am sending loads and loads of     that this cycle works out for you. Also, I'm delighted to hear you are happy with ARGC. 
In terms of not telling anyone, of course it's your own decision, but I have to admit i felt a huge weight off my shoulders when I finally answered people's nosy questions with the honest truth - "we are having fertility treatment" tends to shut most people up    And for those that really care, they have been such a support to us, and it's been such a relief to have people listen to me moaning now and then... 

I really hope this is the end of the road for you - in the good way!!!! and sending lots of positive vibes... 
Cx


----------



## tania1970 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thankyou so much to all of you for your kind words,  I just want to spread my story to give other people in our position hope and stay positive.  I am however, on the edge of my seat and can't wait for test day but on the other hand I am very nervious as at the moment I have a dream that I may actually be pregnant (even though absalutely no symptoms or changes in how I feel, Is this normal??).  This dream could well be shattered in a matter of days.  

I will most definately give an update.  
Taniax


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Tania 
 
The Frustrations with previous clinics is something I had too I am glad youve changed clinics and got this far,
Mr T is highly thought of, the Lister is also good with ladies with FSH issues 
there is so much in your post I can relate to its difficult to know what to say first!
telling people the truth is sometimes a good move - if you think they will understand - but if they dont it can make it just as hard ((hug)) theres a good link on this board called Empty Arms its worth showing people when you do tell them 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
ARGC -
CLICK HERE

Multiple Cycles, FSH Issues & Slow Responders~
CLICK HERE

Poor responders - subject to new threads
CLICK HERE

2ww FAQ - 
click here

2WW, Ladies in Waiting - 
CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss 
CLICK HERE

Forget me not ~ A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. 

CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Tania

Wow, what a journey you and your DH have had. Nice that you've had a more positive result from your new clinic. Sending you lots of    and   

Thank you for sharing your story, inspirational to us all. You're an incredibly strong woman

Good luck and take care
x x x


----------



## Mary B (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Tania, although you and I have slightly different problems I wanted to wish you all the very best of luck and will pray for you that this time you will be Mummy and Daddy. I have had three previous IVF attempts at another hospital but have since moved to ARGC and just waiting to start again. 
My previous hospital said all along my DH sperm was fine but have since had a test at the ARGC only to find he has high amount of abnormalities. I am so glad we moved to ARGC, they seem really thorough and seem to treat on an individual basis rather than follow as standard protocol of "one size fits all" mentality. I think you are at the best place now.

Good Luck 
Mary B x


----------



## tania1970 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow! All of your kind words have made me cry.   Thankyou so much, it means the world to me to have all of your thoughts and prayers because at the moment I need all the help I can get.        

Tania xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Tania,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Tania and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear what you have been through trying for a baby and i wish you loads of luck for monday.

Dizzi has left you some great links so be sure to check them out.

Kate xx​


----------



## tania1970 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well here we are again, back where we started   gutted about the result but am taking it surprisingly well.  Not sure if it's going to hit me at a later stage.

Tania x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Tania    

Take some time to greive for this cycle hun, then come back stronger, 
One day it will be your turn, never give up on that hope.

ICSI Follow up Questions use the ones that apply
CLICK HERE

Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

Negative cycle - 
CLICK HERE

This thread will always be open for you to post in hun, 

~Dizzi~


----------

